# Weird Carb issue !!!



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Today on an unnamed fourstroke would not start pulled carb bowl drain ...

Bowl was full of engine oil WTF !!!

drained bowl pumped bulb to rinse ... Fired right up ... ran great all day !

Fourstrokes highly over rated !!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had that happen once...a helpful guest put the 5 horse
in the truck bed, but set it on the wrong side.
Oil ran up the crankcase scavenging tube and into the carb.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

god i love my two strokes!!!(i have four now) sorry noeEttica dont mean to rub it in


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Had it happen many times until I figured out the problem.

Did you tow the boat with the motor tilted up? 

If so, turn the motor so the carb side of the motor is up and the issue will be gone.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Got it figured out ...

gotta have the rocker box up !

small vent tube drizzled oil into carb displacing gas ...

I could plug rocker vent during transport ...

Bad thing no way to catch all the oil fuel mix ... drewel(sp?)s into cowl and down leg of motor :-(


----------

